# Sports?



## hoosier (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyone eles here play any sports? Im a powerlifter and did a lot in highschool. who eles here does anything?


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Aug 3, 2011)

I use to kickbox but I got lazy lol I'm thinking of getting into it again.


----------



## turtlepunk (Aug 3, 2011)

nope, no sports for me. I used to play softball a LOOOOONG time ago, I loved it. I played first and third and they kept wanting me to play catcher but NO WAY. Didn't feel like wearing all the gear in the summer!!!


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 3, 2011)

Soccer


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 3, 2011)

I play just about all sports, Basket Ball is my fav, I just started playing Lacrosse about 8 months ago. I also love to free run with my friends. I am a very athletic kid, i have a slim muscle build, so i'm not bulky or too slim, fit enough to decapitate your head with a stick .. lol jk. 

But in winter i love to brumate, i sleeps a lot! Summer is when i'm more active. I only play sports in school when its winter, in the summer almost everyday.


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 3, 2011)

Strange_Evil said:


> I play just about all sports, Basket Ball is my fav, I just started playing Lacrosse about 8 months ago. I also love to free run with my friends. I am a very athletic kid, i have a slim muscle build, so i'm not bulky or too slim, fit enough to decapitate your head with a stick .. lol jk.
> 
> But in winter i love to brumate, i sleeps a lot! Summer is when i'm more active. I only play sports in school when its winter, in the summer almost everyday.



I would have liked to try lacrosse but my high school didnt start it until the spring after I graduated.


----------



## hoosier (Aug 3, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> Strange_Evil said:
> 
> 
> > I play just about all sports, Basket Ball is my fav, I just started playing Lacrosse about 8 months ago. I also love to free run with my friends. I am a very athletic kid, i have a slim muscle build, so i'm not bulky or too slim, fit enough to decapitate your head with a stick .. lol jk.
> ...



my problem was that it cost alot to play it! lol i would have loved to play. i ran track, pole vaulted, sprinted, wrestled, and now powerlifting is a passion of mine. i was always super active. haha and i think you mean hibernate strange evil


----------



## MONITORFAN (Aug 4, 2011)

First post for me been lurking for a few weeks. This is the first topic I felt I could add anything too lol. 

I am a retired powerlifter. Did it for 10 years. I have competed in many many sports but powerlifting was the last.


----------



## jumper123 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have horses, love baseball though I don't play and football. I love drag racing which we occasionally illegally goes on. Motocross fourweeling swimming hiking running


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 4, 2011)

Lotus club bjj, tony smith muay Thai, tony smith mma. Strength and conditioning. Had to stop for abit to take care of my family. Loves fighting. Gained ten pounds of belly in the past 3 months. Lol!


----------



## chelvis (Aug 4, 2011)

Man I use to do it all: soccer, fieldhockey, football, softball, rugby, archery, track... man i miss those days. Now i still play pickup soccer matches. I use to be the goalie is seemed for everysport that needed one. Thinking of getting back into archery and bow hunting again.


----------



## hoosier (Aug 4, 2011)

chelvis said:


> Man I use to do it all: soccer, fieldhockey, football, softball, rugby, archery, track... man i miss those days. Now i still play pickup soccer matches. I use to be the goalie is seemed for everysport that needed one. Thinking of getting back into archery and bow hunting again.



i hunt aswell both recurve and compound bow along with rifle. having a hard time finding time to actually go though with work and school


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 5, 2011)

hoosier said:


> chelvis said:
> 
> 
> > Man I use to do it all: soccer, fieldhockey, football, softball, rugby, archery, track... man i miss those days. Now i still play pickup soccer matches. I use to be the goalie is seemed for everysport that needed one. Thinking of getting back into archery and bow hunting again.
> ...



Been hunting a few times. Love it. This winter is fishing. I can walk to the snohomish river from my house. About a 1/4 mile away. Salt water on the bottom, fresh on the top. Real close to puget sound.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 5, 2011)

These days I do a bit of kayaking, fishing and ultimate frisbee when I can find the time.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 5, 2011)

JohnMatthew said:


> These days I do a bit of kayaking, fishing and ultimate frisbee when I can find the time.


If I was living where you are, gator hunting, turkey shoots, and lots of fishing. Not to mention midnight Orange sniping.


----------



## hoosier (Aug 6, 2011)

ultimate frisbee has always been a favorite of mine. great cardio and non stop action


----------



## kevinandrew (Sep 7, 2011)

Cricket is my favourite Sports, i like play cricket in my ground and i am of captain of my cricket team. Sachin Tendulkar is my favourite cricketer, i am playing cricket as like Sachin. My favourite bowler is Brett lee.


----------



## Vermundor (Sep 7, 2011)

I love tennis. I play tennis everyday with my father, on the tennis team, in private lessons, or during a competition course. (I got to see the U.S Open since the courts are literally 40 minutes away from my house!) I also run, but thats mostly for fitness purposes. Occasionally I do archery, and recently I've been looking into Fencing.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 7, 2011)

Tennis is fun! I don't compete or anything but its lots of fun to just go play with friends.


----------



## hoosier (Sep 7, 2011)

me and tennis dont mix. i always lose it over the fence and im way too lazy to chase it. ill stick with powerlifting lol


----------

